# "Go-to" Bass Lures



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

What are some of your "go-to" lures/plastics for Largemouth or Smallmouth Bass? What I mean by this is the lure that almost never fails to catch something, even if the fishing is overall slow. This could also be the lure that has caught you the most/biggest bass. I'm just curious to see if I maybe need to make some additions to my tackle box. I'm always willing to try new lures and techniques. 

For me, I've yet to find a lure/plastic that has been better to me than the Senko/Yum Dinger. It is such a simple method of fishing and yet it can be so effective! Spinnerbaits continue to be my most useless lure. :?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

O-Ring wacky style tiki stick. Either green pumpkin, or regular pumpkin.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Hula grubs are my go-to baits. I also fish a spinnerbait alot for lmb, not so much for smallies.


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

MINE IS A GREEN GRUB JIG WITH A CAROLINA RIGGED 2-0 HOOK AND A BULLET WEIGHT. WHERE DO YOU FIND HULA POPPERS AT? THE ONLY PLACE I HAVE SEEN THEM IS ONLINE.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

i have confidence fishing most techniques and baits, i usually let the conditions dictate the go to bait of the day or moment,but if i only had one lure to fish for a day it would definintly be a spinnerbait or a jerkbait


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Hula grubs are a crawfish imitating soft plastic from Yamamoto. Hula poppers are a different animal.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Where do I begin...it all depends on the time of year. But my go to baits are Texas rigged 6" - 8" worms and 3.5" - 5" tubes. As soon as the breeze picks up then spinnerbaits and cranks are key. There's a myriad of other baits and they have all been mentioned.

I love stocking the tackle boxes...

HockeyMan


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

This little guy. Hands down my most productive bait in UT. Any time of year.

Amen to HockeyMan. White double willow spinnerbait in the wind.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Changeable craw Maniac Salt Stick fished wacky.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Whenever I fish Lake Powell, I make sure I have a bunch of the simple old "Mister Twisters" in chartreuse. They seem to always work well for me.


----------

